# Calling BoTaBe! Agility video



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BoTaBe didn't want to threadjack your thread any longer. I really liked that difficult backside jump and wanted to give it a shot! Here's our attempt:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Great!!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Lol, I can't believe that you tried it already! 
Really neat, great job!! And what a great GSD you got there!

The pulling in you did also looks good in your video. It wasn't possible during our seminar because we were supposed to do the wrap!  But it looked like another good solution! Really nice job!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She looks great wildo! Love the squeeling I should give this a try, Odin and I have been working on "come to hand" I would like to test it out handling this as BoTaBe did. (Pulling him past the plane of the jump to the backside) It would be a good test for us.


----------

